# [A]  Adoria auf Gilneas sucht...



## maverick9999 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gilneas,

>Adoria< sucht weiterhin noch Mitglieder, die sich uns anschließen und uns tatkräftig im Raidcontent von Wotlk unterstützen. 

Ihr solltet den nötigen Ehrgeiz sowie das Klassenverständnis haben und solltet vor konstruktiver Kritik im TS während des Raids nicht zurück schrecken.
Euer Equip sollte den Anfordungen für Naxxramas gewachsen sein.

Wichtig:
Mit Patch 3.1 werden die Equipanforderungen entsprechend nach Uldua ausgerichtet werden. Solltet ihr also noch überlegen ob euer Equip ausreichend ist, bewerbt euch jetzt, ansonsten kann es mit dem neuen Patch zu spät sein!

Ein Gildenbeitritt ist nicht Pflicht, Bewerbungen sind in unserem Forum zu posten, bitte mit eindeutigem Hinweis ob Gildenplatz (=Raidplatz nur in der Gilde) oder aber Raidplatz außerhalb.

Wenn ihr eine Bewerbung im Forum nicht erstellen möchtet könnt ihr, mit einer kurzen Beschreibung von eurem Char, eine Ingame Message an folgende Personen schreiben:

Raîdrî
Izzo
Sneez
Annoum
Antrax


Gesuchte Klassen:

Vorrangig ist jede Klasse/Skillung gerne gesehen.

Hoher Need besteht derzeit auf:

Heiler (Priester, Schamanen bevorzugt)
Feral Druiden
Enhancer Schamanen


Unsere Raidzeiten sind (Inv jeweils eine halbe Stunde vorher):

Montag 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Mittwoch 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag 17:00 - 23:00 Uhr


Progress der Gilde:

Burning Crusade:

Karazhan - Clear
Gruul - Clear
Zul Aman - Clear
SSC - Clear
TK - Clear
MH - Clear
BT - 8/9

Wrath of the Lichking

Naxxramas - Clear (10/25)
Obsidiansanktum - Clear (10/25)
Obsidiansanktum + 1 Drache - Clear (10/25)
Tausendwinter - Clear (10/25)
Auge der Ewigkeit - Clear (10/25)


Solltet ihr Interesse haben, schaut auf unserer Homepage vorbei!!

http://www.adoria-gilde.de.vu

Auf Bald

Die Gilde Adoria


----------



## maverick9999 (3. März 2009)

/push


----------

